
University of Phoenix owner sells as 50,500 students flee - bdcravens
http://money.cnn.com/2016/02/08/pf/college/university-of-phoenix-online-sold/index.html?iid=ob_homepage_money_pool&iid=obnetwork
======
DrScump
Given that the buyer was Obama's Secretary of Education for the full first
term, I wonder if this will result in a taxpayer-funded bailout of unhappy
students' debt like Obama did for Corinthian.

------
bdcravens
At the core of this is crackdowns on the promises made about job placement,
income, etc. Will we see similar efforts in the bootcamp space?

